# implementing physical ring topology



## waheebyaqub (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am kind of new to FreeBSD, I just want to know whether I can use 10 hosts to create a physical ring network using FreeBSD as the OS, for example the nodes itself should route the packets to other nodes. 

Also the first node should be connected to a switch, to send and receive from other LANs (so the whole network looks like ring-star topology).

If such configuration is possible please provide me with details. 

regards
waheeb


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2011)

What exactly are you looking for? Token ring? 
Or are you trying to implement something yourself using TCP/IP?


----------



## waheebyaqub (Dec 1, 2011)

Not token ring, I am looking for physical ring topology, in which I attach the nodes without MAU (medium access unit) and let the nodes forward the packets to each other.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2011)

waheebyaqub said:
			
		

> i am looking for physical ring topology, in which i attach the nodes without MAU(medium access unit) and let the nodes forward the packets to each other


Token ring _is_ a physical ring topology. FDDI is another one.


----------



## waheebyaqub (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh ok, so can you please tell me how will the connections between the nodes (token ring) will be if I have 10 nodes, how to implement this network using FreeBSD as OS?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2011)

waheebyaqub said:
			
		

> so can you please tell me how will the connections between the nodes(token ring) will be if i have 10 nodes,


Read the wikipedia articles.



> how to implement this network using freebsd as OS


I can't help but wonder if this is a school assigned project or not. We don't do spoon feeding, we expect people to learn and come up with solutions themselves. If there are any specifics that are not clear we'd be happy to explain them but you have to do the work.


----------



## waheebyaqub (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok thank you for your time, I will try to find a solution myself.


----------

